# Same Sex IUID, Kent / Medway & Homerton



## Kandz12 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all

Wondered if anyone is in a similar boat and can share any support. It's been a long journey to get here and other than my partner, circumstances have meant I'm quite isolated - all my friends are work colleagues now so at this early stage the treatment is somewhat of a secret which makes it tough!

My partner and I are a same sex couple from Medway, Kent - undergoing our first IUID at Homerton. Was intended to be a few days time but my day 4 scan has shown either a prematurely big follicle or a cyst - both unexpected news to me so have been advised to postpone til next month until they figure what it is.

So, whilst I'm stressing out at the unexpected change of plan and waiting another month, wondered if anyone is in a similar boat in any way, shape or form as it'd be good to make some links with anyone who is. Or any words of wisdom to share.

Xx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

the best words of wisdom about any part of fertility treatment is to go with the flow, all the way through treatment and then pregnancy things will arise (like this scan in your case) that you didnt expect, the best you can do it just expect it never to go to plan and then you wont get your heart set on certain things/dates/happenings. And good luck!


----------



## WeeC (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi there, just to say a similar thing happened to me on my first iui, I was in the process of down regging, went for a scan and they were concerned that I had a small cyst and had to cancel. I remember being really disappointed but they would only cancel if they really needed to and I know that now. The following month we were able to carry on and the cyst dispersed itself. They want to give you the best chance possible so will want to make sure everything will be in your favour. 
Try your best not to stress, time will fly in before your all systems go again. Good luck! X


----------



## Kandz12 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the words of support. Feel ok now, we will see if next month is better - I'll stay hopeful ... Just found it real difficult to have to be so super prepared, planning ahead for possible dates to take from work etc and then something unexpected being thrown into things. An odd feeling.

X


----------

